# New Insurance - New Doc



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

So now I have double insurance. Kaiser & Tricare, but my naturopath has been treating my hashi's. I make an appt with my new primary (Tricare) to get established, and he refers me to an endo for my thyroid. At least he admitted I would better off seeing an endo and didn't attempt to treat me for my hashi's. So I go see the endo on Monday. Told her my story and that I feel pretty good, taking 1 grain of Naturethroid and so far no issues. She says she will NOT prescribe ANY dessicated medication and ONLY doses by TSH results and since my TSH level is 1.05, no need for any further testing. I just had to giggle. :tongue0015:
She did a pretty extensive physical exam and told me that not only do I not have a goiter, but that she could feel NO inflammation and in fact my thyroid "felt rather small" to her. So off I went - Never to see her again,,,,
Love, Love, Love my naturopath.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> So now I have double insurance. Kaiser & Tricare, but my naturopath has been treating my hashi's. I make an appt with my new primary (Tricare) to get established, and he refers me to an endo for my thyroid. At least he admitted I would better off seeing an endo and didn't attempt to treat me for my hashi's. So I go see the endo on Monday. Told her my story and that I feel pretty good, taking 1 grain of Naturethroid and so far no issues. She says she will NOT prescribe ANY dessicated medication and ONLY doses by TSH results and since my TSH level is 1.05, no need for any further testing. I just had to giggle. :tongue0015:
> She did a pretty extensive physical exam and told me that not only do I not have a goiter, but that she could feel NO inflammation and in fact my thyroid "felt rather small" to her. So off I went - Never to see her again,,,,
> Love, Love, Love my naturopath.


I love your Naturopath too!! A thump on the head to the endo.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh, I am glad you have your naturopath! I love mine too!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

How frightening that so many thyroid patients depend on their Endo to properly dose them.

I am lucky to have a DO who writes the prescriptions I need to feel my best.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I feel incredibly fortunate that my endo is a DO. It took me 3 to find him.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Simjuly, thats fantastic!
I have been thinking about getting myself to an ND, but havn't yet.(expensive)
Sounds like a better way to go.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

I see a naturopath and integrative doctor too! They are the best


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

piggley said:


> Simjuly, thats fantastic!
> I have been thinking about getting myself to an ND, but havn't yet.(expensive)
> Sounds like a better way to go.


If it wasn't for my naturopath, I would be in the looney bin on mass amounts of antidepressents because that's all my idiot GP would give me. He kept telling me my 4.64 TSH was "normal" and never tested ANYTHING else. Moron. 
I feel the best I have felt in two years now. TSH has leveled at 1.05 and my free's are still a little low, but in range and better than they were. Sleeping like a log and TPO is down as well, though I know they can go up and down. But they have been on a constant decrease this past year. 
The best part is that I haven't had any middle of the night thyroid attacks in over 5 months! :tongue0013:


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Simjuly, i'm so thrilled for you. Nothing beats that feeling of getting up in the Morning and feeling good.. Money cant buy it. 
My problem isnt my GP- its the Hospital Drs, once they have you in thir clutches then you need hyperawareness to fend off the drugs and unbelievably damaging "treatments"they will perform on the unaware. doing what they have been taught to do, in good faith..
Allopathic Medicine I find scary for the most part..every time i confront it at the hospital I just want to run out of the building with my dress over my head.
I'm going to find a good ND after Christmas, your post has urged me on-


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

People need to learn before they make an appointment with a new doctor if this doctor doses by lab results only. SEriously, just ask the question, let them get back to you, and if the answer is that they do, then don't make an appointment.

THESE PEOPLE WORK FOR YOU. YOU ARE ENTITLED TO INTERVIEW THEM.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> People need to learn before they make an appointment with a new doctor if this doctor doses by lab results only. SEriously, just ask the question, let them get back to you, and if the answer is that they do, then don't make an appointment.
> 
> THESE PEOPLE WORK FOR YOU. YOU ARE ENTITLED TO INTERVIEW THEM.


Good point CA-Lynn. Had I known that all she tested was TSH, I wouldn't have taken the time off of work and gone completely out of my way to see her.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

We all live and learn.

I can recall one doctor who refused to take me on as a patient after I handed his "nurse" a list of my expectations. Other doctors appreciate knowing what my expectations are. Hey, best to know who will have a collaborative relationship with me, right?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> We all live and learn.
> 
> I can recall one doctor who refused to take me on as a patient after I handed his "nurse" a list of my expectations. Other doctors appreciate knowing what my expectations are. Hey, best to know who will have a collaborative relationship with me, right?


Absolutely. Why waste your time to only be frustrated because the doctor won't partner with you in your treatment? 
I have also found how mad they get when you challenge them. Talk about ego. I started rattling off tests and test results and things that I KNOW about and you could tell she wasn't having it. They think they are GOD sometimes,,,,
The good ones are out there - they are just hard to find.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> Absolutely. Why waste your time to only be frustrated because the doctor won't partner with you in your treatment?
> I have also found how mad they get when you challenge them. Talk about ego. I started rattling off tests and test results and things that I KNOW about and you could tell she wasn't having it. They think they are GOD sometimes,,,,
> The good ones are out there - they are just hard to find.


Partners is what they are supposed to be, surely.

I'm always suspicious when a Dr arcs up when I ask a lot of questions-I assume it betrays either a sense of insecurity about their own competance or a bloated ego or both..let them get into a huff if they want to,
Patients have now access to all sorts of information our parents never dreamed of.No Pub Med, or International forums,or Google back then- my Mother assumed Doctors had just come from the presence of God, along with most of her generation,
Hopefully there will be more transparency and honest communication between patients and MD's in future, perhaps the process of demystifying medicine has speeded up.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I think the younger doctors are more willing to have a collaborative relationship with patients. Many even give out their email addresses. They're not as scared of the info on the internet and how reading it affects a patient [as opposed to older doctors], is what I've found.


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> I think the younger doctors are more willing to have a collaborative relationship with patients. Many even give out their email addresses. They're not as scared of the info on the internet and how reading it affects a patient [as opposed to older doctors], is what I've found.


Good point,


----------

